# لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

طبعا بعد ما الاهلى امبارح علم الزمالك لعب الكورة صح 
وعرفه مين هم اسياد الكرة المصرية 
فلاعبية الزمالك قرروا ان  ياخدو صورة مع بعض صورة تذكارية يعنى 
شوفو اشكالهم عاملة ازاى لم الصورة اتاخدت


----------



## kamer14 (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههه احسن:spor22:


----------



## emy (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

_ههههههههههههههههههه_
_ماشى يا باسم_
_على فكره انا مش زملكاويه ومليش فى الكوره بس بكره الاهلى _​


----------



## Moony34 (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

رائع يا بسوووووم....
نياههههههههههههههاااااا


----------



## koko_nana (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

:new4::999::999::999::999:*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انا ماليش فى الكورة اوى بس بحب الاهلى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبجد صورة تحفة مووووووووووووووووت والزمالك يستاهلوا كل اللى جرالهم....leasantr اهلىىىىىىىىىى اهلىىىىىىى*


----------



## جاسى (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*فى حد يكره الاهلى 
على رائى مدرس العلوم بتاع زمان كان لما حد يسالوا انت ايه يقولهم الدم لونه احمر يعنى اهلى واللى يبقى غير كده يبقى معندوش هههههههه
100 100 يا باسم
ميرسى ليك​*


----------



## emy (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*



جاسى قال:


> *فى حد يكره الاهلى​*
> *على رائى مدرس العلوم بتاع زمان كان لما حد يسالوا انت ايه يقولهم الدم لونه احمر يعنى اهلى واللى يبقى غير كده يبقى معندوش هههههههه*
> *100 100 يا باسم*
> 
> *ميرسى ليك*​


 

_كده برضه يا جاسى مكنش العشم _
_انا معنديش :smil14:_
:ranting::ranting:_ امال كده الاحمر ده ايه ههههههههه_
:t30::t30:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
ايوة كدا يا أهلى دى أقل حاجة عندك انا عارفة​ 
و سمعنى اغنية سعد الصغير​ 
الأهلى فى كل حتة .. عمال يجيب أجوان :yahoo:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​ 
ايوة كدا يا أهلى دى أقل حاجة عندك انا عارفة​ 
و سمعنى اغنية سعد الصغير​ 
الأهلى فى كل حتة .. عمال يجيب أجوان :yahoo:​


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




kamer14 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه احسن:spor22:



ههههههههههههههههههه
انا بقول كدة برضو 
شكر يا قمر على وربنا يبارركى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




emy قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههههه_
> _ماشى يا باسم_
> _على فكره انا مش زملكاويه ومليش فى الكوره بس بكره الاهلى _​



ليه يا ايمى القلب الاسود دا يا ماما هو الاهلى كان عمل حاجة وحشة ابدا دا كل عامليه ابيض يا ورد 
وغير كدة عرف الزمالك مين هو الفريق صاحب النفس الاطول فى المباريات وهى دى المزية 
وفى حد ميحبش فاطمة 
قصدى الاهلى مين جايب سيرة فاطمة دلوقتى 
وصدقينى الاهلى دا سكرة بس انتى اقبليه وهو هيدخل جواؤؤ قلبكى زى الصاروخ 
قال بكره الاهلى قال  عارفة لو قالتى كدة تانى هتشوفى اللى هيحصلكى 
وانا من هذا الموقع اطالب بكل حقوق الاهلى المسلوبة 
هههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## basboosa (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

_طبعا انا مش هاسال مين اهلاوى ومين زملكاوى
لان طبيعى ان  اى حد لازم يكون اهلاوى
ههههههههههه
مرسى يا باسم 
هى دى اخرة الزملكاوية_​


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




Moony34 قال:


> رائع يا بسوووووم....
> نياههههههههههههههاااااا



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكر يا مونى باشا وانا طول عمرى بحترمك يا جميل وكل يوم احترامى ليك بيكبر اكبر واكبر
بس بينى وبينك حتى لو مش اهلاوى برضو احترامى ليك هيفضل يكبر يا باشا 
ربنا يباركك يا جميل وطبعا بدون اى شك نورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




koko_nana قال:


> :new4::999::999::999::999:*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> انا ماليش فى الكورة اوى بس بحب الاهلى جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وبجد صورة تحفة مووووووووووووووووت والزمالك يستاهلوا كل اللى جرالهم....leasantr اهلىىىىىىىىىى اهلىىىىىىى*



اهلى اهلى 
الف شكر يا باشا على التشجيع الحار دا 
يا سلام الواحد وهو ماشى كدة وشايف الاهلوية فى كل مكان بيحس ان البلد لسه بخير 
ههههههههههههههههههه
شكر يا كوكو باشا على الرد الجميل 
وربنا يزيدك حب للاهلى اكتر واكتر
وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




جاسى قال:


> *فى حد يكره الاهلى
> على رائى مدرس العلوم بتاع زمان كان لما حد يسالوا انت ايه يقولهم الدم لونه احمر يعنى اهلى واللى يبقى غير كده يبقى معندوش هههههههه
> 100 100 يا باسم
> ميرسى ليك​*



بصى يا جاسى انتى والراجل بتاع العلوم ناس بتفهم عشرة على عشرة 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا كسافة العدوينا يا جاسى يا سكرة 
انا كدة هاخد جماهير الاهلى اللى فى المنتدى واخليهم يقولو جاسى جاسى اوه اوه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى يا جاسى 
ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا 
وربنا يبارككى


----------



## lovebjw (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




emy قال:


> _كده برضه يا جاسى مكنش العشم _
> _انا معنديش :smil14:_
> :ranting::ranting:_ امال كده الاحمر ده ايه ههههههههه_
> :t30::t30:​



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شايفة ربنا 
يدافع عنكم وانتم تصمتون 
شايفة


----------



## BITAR (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*على فكره انا بشجع الاسماعيلى *
*ودلوقتى هشجع الاهلى بعد ما اشترى الاهلى حسنى عبد ربه*
* والمحروس الى اسمه الخطيب راح انجلترا علشان احمد فتحى*
* يعنى فاضل حارس المرمى محمد صبحى ويبقى الاهلى بيلعب*
* بفريق الاسماعيلى المكون من *
*عماد النحاس*
* واسلام الشاطر*
* ومحمد بركات *
*وحسنى عبد ربه*
* واحمد فتحى *
*محمد عبدالله*
*ولمعلوماتك مصر مشهوره *
*بالرئيس الواحد*
*والحزب الواحد*
*والنادى الواحد*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## acc_loues (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

موضوع حلو وصورة احلى

هههههههههههههههه


----------



## nana25 (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

صورة تحفة بجد اللى رسمها فنان بجد 

على فكرة انا مليش فى الكورة اصلا

بس بشجع الهيصة

ههههههههههههههههههههه

:yahoo:​


----------



## nana25 (3 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

صورة تحفة بجد اللى رسمها فنان بجد 

على فكرة انا مليش فى الكورة اصلا

بس بشجع الهيصة

ههههههههههههههههههههه

:yahoo:​


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




فراشة مسيحية قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​
> ايوة كدا يا أهلى دى أقل حاجة عندك انا عارفة​
> و سمعنى اغنية سعد الصغير​
> الأهلى فى كل حتة .. عمال يجيب أجوان :yahoo:​



ابو تريكة ابو تريكة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه دا يا فراشة يا سكرة 
دانتى طلعتى فنانة فى الكورة ايه الحلوة دى يا فراشتنا يا سكرة 
شكر يا فراشة ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا وربنا يبارككى


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




basboosa قال:


> _طبعا انا مش هاسال مين اهلاوى ومين زملكاوى
> لان طبيعى ان  اى حد لازم يكون اهلاوى
> ههههههههههه
> مرسى يا باسم
> هى دى اخرة الزملكاوية_​



الله عليكى يا بسبوسة يا سكرة ايه الكلام الحلو دا
الاهلوية فى كل حتة عاملين يضربو فى ايمى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الف شكر يا بسبوسة على الرد الجميل اللى بسطينى ويخلينى سعيد ان الدم الاهلى مغرق المنتدى الحمدلله 
وربنا يبارككى وكالعادة يا باشا نورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




BITAR قال:


> *على فكره انا بشجع الاسماعيلى *
> *ودلوقتى هشجع الاهلى بعد ما اشترى الاهلى حسنى عبد ربه*
> * والمحروس الى اسمه الخطيب راح انجلترا علشان احمد فتحى*
> * يعنى فاضل حارس المرمى محمد صبحى ويبقى الاهلى بيلعب*
> ...


صح كلامك يا بيتر باشا 
بس اليومين دول قلما لم واحد اسماعلوى بيشجع الاهلى 
انا بينى وبينك وبصراحة نفس اعرف انتو بتكرهو الاهلى ليه 
دا حتى طيب وغلبان وسيبكو تكسبو فى الدورى عشان هو عارف ان هو اللى هياخده فى الاخر لكن الكاس ماينفعش تكسبو فيه 
شكرا يا بيتر باشا على الرد الواحد فى القسم الواحد فى المنتدى الواحد
وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




acc_loues قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> موضوع حلو وصورة احلى
> 
> هههههههههههههههه



والرد حلو من حد حلو كتير اوى 
شكر يا باشا على الرد الجميل وربنا يباركك ونورت الموضوع يا جميل


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




nana25 قال:


> صورة تحفة بجد اللى رسمها فنان بجد
> 
> على فكرة انا مليش فى الكورة اصلا
> 
> ...



هيصة هيصة 
هى دى اللى بتشجعيها يا نانا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
واهم حاجة ان انتى متشجعيش الزمالك مش مهم تشجعى مين لكن الزمالك ممنوع الاقتراب او التصوير 
الف شكر يا باشا على الرد ونورتى الموضوع يا جميل


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

يا ايمى مش واخدة ان انت الزمالكوى الوحيدة اللى دخلت الموضوع دا 
وغير كدة العنوان كان اسم لو انت اهلاو 
وانا مجبيتش سيرة الزمالكوية اصلا 
يا عينى يا ايمى على ان انتى الوحيدة اللى فى المنتدى زمالكوية ياعينى 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Moony34 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

المحروس اللي اسمه الخطيب؟؟؟؟
ليه كده يا بيتر... ده حتى الخطيب بشهادة الجميع أحسن لاعب في تاريخ الكورة المصرية.... شكلك ماشفتش لعبه أيام زمان ودلوقتي هو كمان أحسن لاعب في الإدارة وده لامؤاخذة شئ نفتخر بيه وبعدين الأهلي مبيشتريش لاعيبة الإساعيلي من الإسماعيلي... اللعيبه بتطفش والإسماعيلي بيفرط فيهم وبعدين الأهلي بيشتريهم


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

يا مونى لاعبية الاسماعيلى بيسيبو الاسماعيلى وبعد كدة يقولو احنا نسافر برة عشان نلاقى فريق محترم فى مصر يقدرنا وهو طبعا الاهلى هو فى فرق غيره بتقدر 
وبعد لم الاهلى يشترى الاعبية بتوع الاسماعيلى نلاقى جمهور الاسماعيلى يتخانق ويقول ان الاهلى بيشترى لاعبية الاسماعيلى الحلوة 
طيب وهم فى الاسماعيلى معرفونش ليه ان هم حلوين عشان كنا نتفرج عليهم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
والخطيب فعلا احسن لاعب وبيفرح يشوف شغله كويس 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

:cry2:

:cry2: لينا رب كريم :cry2:

:cry2: ربنا يسامحك يا لاف :cry2:

:cry2:​


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




Coptic Man قال:


> :cry2:
> 
> :cry2: لينا رب كريم :cry2:
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
افضل متمسك بربنا يا كوبتك يمكن يبعتلوكو لاعبية محترمة زى اللى عندنا كدة وسيبكو من الاعبية الكسر اللى معاكو دول


----------



## Moony34 (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*



Coptic Man قال:


> :cry2:
> 
> :cry2: لينا رب كريم :cry2:
> 
> ...





يااااااااا حول الله... بس يا كوبتك قطعت شرابي
نيييياااااااههههههههااااااااا


----------



## lovebjw (4 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




Moony34 قال:


> يااااااااا حول الله... بس يا كوبتك قطعت شرابي
> نيييياااااااههههههههااااااااا



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
سكر يا مونى سكر 
كان نفسى اشوفك لو الاهلى اتلغب يا مونى باشا هتعمل ايه 
هههههههههههههه
بس طبعا بعد الشر وانشالله الاهلى عمره ما هيتغلب


----------



## BITAR (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*



Moony34 قال:


> المحروس اللي اسمه الخطيب؟؟؟؟
> ليه كده يا بيتر... ده حتى الخطيب بشهادة الجميع أحسن لاعب في تاريخ الكورة المصرية.... شكلك ماشفتش لعبه أيام زمان ودلوقتي هو كمان أحسن لاعب في الإدارة وده لامؤاخذة شئ نفتخر بيه وبعدين الأهلي مبيشتريش لاعيبة الإساعيلي من الإسماعيلي... اللعيبه بتطفش والإسماعيلي بيفرط فيهم وبعدين الأهلي بيشتريهم


*لا انت فهمت غلط *
*المحروس الى قصدى عليه هو الخطيب *
*بتاع مجلس الاداره *
*مش *
*الخطيب اللاعب الفذ ايام الكوره الحلوه*
*ولكن سياسه الاهلى على راسهم*
* المدعو عدلى القيعى منفذ صفقات الاهلى*
*همه ما الا*
*  ان تسود البلبله فى جميع الانديه المصريه*
* لشراء اميز اللاعبين بها *
*حتى لا تكون فى منافسه للاهلى *
*وافكرك منذ 4 سنوات*
* هزم الاسماعيلى الاهلى *
*فى *
*الدورى*
* والدوره العربيه*
* وحتى رومانيا *
*وقتها انا اطلقت*
* نكته :spor2:*
*( بان الاهلى علشان يفوز على الاسماعيلى لابد من محلل )*​*تحياتى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

بجد صوره تحفه ..........وأكيد ده حال الزمالك فعلا" بعد الماتش .........وعارف ايه اكتر حاجه بحبها فى الاهلى الروح الحلوه اللى بين كل اللعيبه ...........ويا رب كده  دايما" مفرحين قلوبنا ............وسلام كبييييييييير أاووووووى للمستتتتتتتتتتتتتر مانوييييييييييل جوزززززززززززززززززيه .


----------



## girl_in_jesus (5 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*ونعم المشجعين يا شباب​*


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




Dona Nabil قال:


> بجد صوره تحفه ..........وأكيد ده حال الزمالك فعلا" بعد الماتش .........وعارف ايه اكتر حاجه بحبها فى الاهلى الروح الحلوه اللى بين كل اللعيبه ...........ويا رب كده  دايما" مفرحين قلوبنا ............وسلام كبييييييييير أاووووووى للمستتتتتتتتتتتتتر مانوييييييييييل جوزززززززززززززززززيه .



ههههههههههههههه
شكرا يا دونا باشا على الرد يا جميل 
وربنا يبارككى وفعلا الاهلى فريق يفرح مش زى الزمالك فريق يغم 
الف شكر يا دونا على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

ميرسى وعقبال متكمل فرحتنا يوم الاحد ونهزم اسيك فى عقر دارهم وبالمناسبه فى حد يعرف الماتش الساعه كام .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




Dona Nabil قال:


> ميرسى وعقبال متكمل فرحتنا يوم الاحد ونهزم اسيك فى عقر دارهم وبالمناسبه فى حد يعرف الماتش الساعه كام .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



ان شاء الله 
على فكرة الماتش الساعة 3 بتوقيت القاهرة 
ويارب نعلمهم الكورة مع انى حاسس ان اسيك نولينا نية سودة عشان اتعادل مع الترجى فعايز يعوض التعادل 
بس اكيد الاهلى هيعملهم مفاجاة 
اللهم لا تشمت فين العدوينا يا رب ( الزمالكوية يعنى ) هههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




BITAR قال:


> *لا انت فهمت غلط *
> *المحروس الى قصدى عليه هو الخطيب *
> *بتاع مجلس الاداره *
> *مش *
> ...



وياه يعنى العصور المظلمة فى تاريخ الاهلى 
بس الاهلى بعديها علموكو الكورة ازاى 
وعلموكو مكسب 6 صفر ازاى 
ويعنى ايه اللعب لاخر دقيقة 
وغير كدة دى حجة البليد يا بيتر باشا 
وغير كدة لم الاسماعيلى فاهم كدة بيبيع لاعبيته ليه 
اصل الاعبية بتاعت الاسماعيلى مش طايقه نفسها تلعب فى الاهلى فاحنا بس بنعطف عليهم ونلعب عندنا بدل ما هم مش لاقينا فريق يلعبهم كدة


----------



## lovebjw (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




girl_in_jesus قال:


> *ونعم المشجعين يا شباب​*



شكر يا جيرال ربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع يا باشا


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*



lovebjw قال:


> وياه يعنى العصور المظلمة فى تاريخ الاهلى
> بس الاهلى بعديها علموكو الكورة ازاى
> وعلموكو مكسب 6 صفر ازاى
> ويعنى ايه اللعب لاخر دقيقة
> ...


*علقت على كل الكلام وفين تعليقك *
*عن موضوع *
*(المحلل)*​*تحياتى*​​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

تسلم ايدك يابشا يستهالوا اكتر من كدة
انا بموت فى الاهلي
واكتر ناس اشمت فيهم الزمالك
هههههههههههههه
اول مرة تنشر موضوع وينشف بسرعة
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
اقصد يعجبني موووووووووووووووووت للدرجة دى
تسلم ايديك


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*



crazy_girl قال:


> تسلم ايدك يابشا يستهالوا اكتر من كدة
> انا بموت فى الاهلي
> واكتر ناس اشمت فيهم الزمالك
> هههههههههههههه
> ...


*الحمد لله انك انت مش *
*بتكرهى الاسماعيلى*
*وحرام عليكى عايزه تاسلمى ايده *
*ده جزاته انه اهلاوى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت بتشجع الاسماعيلي دانا ليا معاه شوية مواقف ممكن ابقي اكتبها فى موضوع شارك معانا بطفولتك هههههههههههه
بس انت فكرتنى بيه مش قادرة امسك نفسي من الضحك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين ازاى ااسلم ايده يعنى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ اقطعها واحطها فى السجن يعنى ولا فى مكان تانى كلنا مش بنحبه واولة ج او م افهم انت بقي لحسن يكون فى جواسيس


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*ايه فكرتك بالمناجوا ولا الشمام الاسمعلاوى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

لا فكرتني بمواقف كويسة اوى مع زمايل يا فى المدرسة كانوا بيشجعوا الاسماعيلي


----------



## BITAR (6 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*كانوا دراويش يعنى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

ههههههههههههههههههه
لا كانوا مجانين ولسعين وتربتتي اوى
متستعجلش على رزقك هاحكيلك


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*لى سوال خبيث *
*من الذى جعلك تسمى نفسك crazy_ girl*​


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*وبالمناسبه دراويش اطلقت على نادى الاسماعيلى *
*علشان كان فى كام لعيب لقبهم*
*درويش*
*اشهرهم ميمى درويش وحسن درويش *
*وعيله درويش تمأ *
*واسمع سلام على طول السلام*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

ههههههههههههههههههه
اشمعنى السؤال ده جه فى مخك دلوقت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ايه انت لاحظت جنونى ولا ايه؟؟؟؟
ههههههههههههههههه
ياكسوفي ياكسوفى 
انت بجد مش عارف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*انا بس بحب اتاكد*
*الحرص واجب *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا بس بجد هو فعلا الاسم ده ليه قصة طويلة اكيد هابقي احكيها 
بس بجد مكنتش اعرف انك مش عارفها
بس اتاكد اه انا امممممممممممم
مج
نو
نة
ههههههههههههههه اصل لسانى واجعنى بعلق فى النص ههههههههههههههه
مش
قا
دره 
انطقها
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*تصورى انا بحب الطماطم*​


----------



## emy (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*



lovebjw قال:


> ليه يا ايمى القلب الاسود دا يا ماما هو الاهلى كان عمل حاجة وحشة ابدا دا كل عامليه ابيض يا ورد
> وغير كدة عرف الزمالك مين هو الفريق صاحب النفس الاطول فى المباريات وهى دى المزية
> وفى حد ميحبش فاطمة
> قصدى الاهلى مين جايب سيرة فاطمة دلوقتى
> ...


_انا مش قلبى اسود صدقنى ولا حاجه كل الحكايه انى مش بحب الاهلى وانت اكيد مش بتحب الزمالك لو انا قلبى اسود يبقى انت كمان قلبك اسود:t23:_
_وبعدين حلوه اووى انك بطلب بحقوق الاهلى المسلوبه بس مش نسيت حااجه يا بسوم ld:نسيت الراجل ده اللى هيجبلك الحقوق المسلوبه هههههههههههههه_​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*



BITAR قال:


> *تصورى انا بحب الطماطم*​



هههههههههههههههه
وايه دخل الطمطومة بس؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*مجنونه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
الطماطم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*البياع يوميا ينادى
يا مجنونه 
ياطماطم
وبرغم كده بحب اشرب عصير الطماطم
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

ياااااااااااااااااااااااااي
يععععععععععععع
مش بحبها
حمرا ياقوطة
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*هو انا بعزمك عليها علشان تقولى مش بحبها*
*مهو طبيعى متحبهاش*
*الدكاترا مبيحبوش بعض*
*والصيادله*
*والمدرسين*
*والبنات*
*والولاد*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

ههههههههههههههه
ماشي ياباشا
كنت عارفة انك هتقول كدة


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*ايه الاماره دى لا بجد اميره اميره *​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

مانا عارف بس بعمل نفسي متواضعة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
وبعدين مش اسمي اميرة هههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*تانى *
*اميره جايا من الطيابه *
*يعنى انت طيبه*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

مانا عارفة
بس بستهبل الله ماليش نفس ولا لانفسي اتسدت
استنى اروح اسلكها واجى
احلى حاجة فى الدنيا العبط


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*عبط عبط المهم نعيش*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

عيش حب العبط وعيش
تلاقى الناس مجانين بتتفرج عليك


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*هما كدا كدا بيتفرجوا*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

على راي مش عارف مين قال مش عارفة ايه
مش مشكلة بقي اصلي فاصلة شحن من امبارح
جبت جاز
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*جبتى جاز *
*احنا فى عصر الغاز الطبيعى*
*ولا الزهايمر اشتغل*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا الزهايمر عامل عمايله


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*الاعتراف بالحق ماما فضيله*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

ماما؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
انت عارف انا كام سنسونة واء واء ايهئ ايهئ


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*انا كنت عايز اقول فضيله*
*وتعمدت اتجنب تعليقك اللازع*
*فقلت ماما فضيله*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

اممممممممممممممممممم؟
مش فاهمة؟


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*نجيب الكتالوج*
*انا كنت هكتب الاعتراف بالحق فضيله*
*انت كنتى هتردى *
*تقصد ماما ابله فضيله بتاعه الاذاعه*
*ولا كمان ملحقتيش الاذاعه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

هههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ده التقدم ده كله؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
يعنى بقيت بتفكر كنت هاكتب ايه بعدك؟؟؟؟؟؟
بس على فكرة مكنتش هاكتب كدة خالص
كنت هاكتب مين فضيلة دى مسمعتش عنها قبل كدة يبقي ازاى هاقلدها
هههههههههههههههههاو


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*



ولا كمان ملحقتيش الاذاعه

أنقر للتوسيع...

مغلطش انا مش انا بقول
 ملحقتيش الاذاعه
ماما فضيله كانت 
احسن مذيعه كوره
 مع الكابتن محمد لطيف
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​​​*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
مانا لحقتها بس علشان منفذش اللى فى بالك قلت كدة يا........
امممممممممممم











فاهمنى؟
انا لايمكن اتغلب ياباشا


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*قوليها عايزه تقولى*
* يا*


































* فقر*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا
لالالا
لا
لالا


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*مش مصدقك*
*هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*



crazy_girl قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا
> لالالا
> لا
> لالا


*دى ال (لا) السباعيه بتاعه الكشافه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

عرفت منين ياشطورة اصل انا فى الكشافة


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*الحمدلله انا كنت مجهز الكتالوج*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

ههههههههههههههههههههه ياااااااااااااااااااااه
دانت شبشب اوى
يووووووووووووووه
ههههههههههههههههه
اقصد باشا اوى


----------



## BITAR (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




> دانت شبشب اوى


*بمناسبه الشبشب*
متنسيش المشبك
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​​​​


----------



## crazy_girl (7 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

مشبك ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## twety (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> افضل متمسك بربنا يا كوبتك يمكن يبعتلوكو لاعبية محترمة زى اللى عندنا كدة وسيبكو من الاعبية الكسر اللى معاكو دول


 
انت مش واخد بالك لما طمعوا فى حسان وابراهيم
اهم بقول تماثيل عندهم
يابنى هو الاهلى وخلاص
وسمعونى احلى سلام
اهلللللللللللللى اهللللللللللللى 
ده حتى نوسه الننوسه غنت للاهلى
يلا بقى ارفعوا الرايه البيضاااااااااااء
وخليكوا فى الدم الاحمر
ونقول كمان مرة اهلى اهلى اهلى اااااهلى:smil12:


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

أستعدوا لتشجيع الاهلى النهارده هيلاعب آسيك الساعه 6666666666666666  بتوقيت القاهره .


----------



## BITAR (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*مبروك فوز الاهلى *
*علشان تعرفوا ان انا اهلاوى*
*بعد الاهلى مبيلعب بلاعبى الاسماعيلى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## twety (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

*كبروووووووووووووووووك*

*لولولولولولولووووووووولى*

*الف مروك*


----------



## twety (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*



lovebjw قال:


>


 
احلى حاجه فى الدنيا الذكرى
ياخواتى عليهم

قماميييييييييير
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا لبمفقود ده جناااااااااااااااااان
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*



lovebjw قال:


>


 
الله علييييييييييييييييييهم
قماميييييييييييييير
احلى حاجه فى الدنيا دى الذكرى
ولا ياعينى قمر اللى مفقود ده
سكررررررررررررررر


----------



## lovebjw (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




BITAR قال:


> *مبروك فوز الاهلى *
> *علشان تعرفوا ان انا اهلاوى*
> *بعد الاهلى مبيلعب بلاعبى الاسماعيلى*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​



هههههههه
طيب ما هو الاهلى كسب من غير لاعبية الاسماعلى ولا اسلام ولا حسنى ولا احمد فتحى ولا يحزنون 
يا بيتر باشا الاهلى فريق شياطين واى لاعب فى مصر يتمنى ان الاهلى ياخده ضمن حتى دكة الاحتياطى 
الاهلى هو الاهلى والاهلى فوق الجميع 
وفى سراى القبة شريط كبير كدة بيقول ارفع راسك فانت اهلاوى


----------



## lovebjw (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




twety قال:


> *كبروووووووووووووووووك*
> 
> *لولولولولولولووووووووولى*
> 
> *الف مروك*



مبروك مبرو مبروك 
مبروك علينا وعليهم 
يارب كتر افراحهم 
اهلى يا عمهم يا حابس دمهم 
ههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

( لو لم أكن أهلاويا" لو ددت أن أكون أهلاويا") .................مبروك لكل ألاهلويه . مع أن ده العادى يعنى هههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




twety قال:


> الله علييييييييييييييييييهم
> قماميييييييييييييير
> احلى حاجه فى الدنيا دى الذكرى
> ولا ياعينى قمر اللى مفقود ده
> سكررررررررررررررر



هههههههههههههههه
شكر يا عصفورتنا وانتى اللى قمر مش المفقود 
وربنا يبارككى يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (9 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*




Dona Nabil قال:


> ( لو لم أكن أهلاويا" لو ددت أن أكون أهلاويا") .................مبروك لكل ألاهلويه . مع أن ده العادى يعنى هههههههه



هههههههههههههه
على راى مصطفى كامل ولا مصطفى شطة لاعب الاهلى المشهور 
بالظبط يا دونا احنا مش بنحتفل ان احنا بنكسب لكن احنا بنحتفل بانجازتنا


----------



## mk1611 (27 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (28 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: لو اهلاوى ادخل اتفرج على لاعيبة الزمالك*



mk1611 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:



:yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:


----------

